# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الأحد ١٩ ابريل

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يضع يده مع السلطات الصحية بالسودان ضد”كورونا”
.
.
شمس الدين الطيب يرى أنّ الموافقة الفورية من قبل القائمين في مجلس المريخ على المبادرة تؤكّد مدى الحب للوطن الكبير السودان.

أعلن نادي المريخ عن تعاونه مع وزارة الصحة لدعم الجهود المبذولة لمكافحة فيروس”كورونا” المستجدّ.

ودفع عضو المجلس المستقيل شمس الدين الطيب بمبادرةٍ إلى المسؤولين بالنادي من أجلّ الموافقة على دعم جهود وزارة الصحة في مكافحة مرض الكورونا وذلك بالاستفادة من مباني دار النادي، في استضافة الأطباء العاملين في علاج المرضى.

شمس الدين الطيب أماط اللثام عن المبادرة قائلاً  المريخ نادٍ كبير، وله دورٌ رياديّ وقياديّ تجاه المجتمع، كما أنّ كرة القدم رسالةً في المقام الأول وفي مثل هذه الأوقات لابدّ من التعاون وتقديم الغالي والنفيس من أجلّ سلامة المجتمع”

وكشف الطيب عن أنّه تمّ إبلاغ وزارة الصحة الاتحادية من أجلّ الحضور ومعاينة مباني دار النادي والاستفادة الفورية منها للمساهمة في الجهود المبذولة للحد من انتشار الوباء الفتاك.

وحتى السبت، سجّلت البلاد”66â€³ حالة إصابة بفيروس”كوفيد_19â€³، فيما بلغ عدد الوفيات”10â€³.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رداً على الاخبار المنشورة في بعض المواقع المغرضة وقروبات الواتساب
.
.
المدرب امين المسلمي هو المدرب العربي الوحيد الذي يمتلك شهادات لكل الفئات العمرية حيث حصل المدرب المسلمي علي جميع اجازات تخصص كرة القدم وهو مايزال في ريعان شبابه..

* وهذه جزء من سيرته الزاتية ردا علي بعض المغرضين ..

@ اجازة تدريب اختصاص تكوين لاعبين شباب

@ اجازة تدريب اطفال واشبال

@ اجازة تدريب حراس المرمي لجميع الفئات

@ اجازة تدريب اروبية D

@ اجازة تدريب اوربية C

@ اجازة تدريب اروبية B

@ اجازة تدريب اروبية A

@ اجازة معد بدني( مدرب احمال)

* كما يمتلك مدرب المريخ عدة شهادات تدريبية قيمة منها ..

@ شهادة مستشار فني من الاتحاد الاوربي

@ ثلاثة شهادات تكوينية في تحليل المباريات والاداء

*وكذلك يمتلك مدربنا امين المسلمي دبلوم علم الاجسام والانظمة الغذائية

* كما انه يمتلك شهادة تكوينية في الاعداد الذهني (مؤطر نفسي)
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ: تحرّكات لإنهاء أزمة”كوكو”
بحسب الكندو، فإنّ قضية التوغولي سيتمّ حسمها خلال أيام
.
.
أعلن نادي المريخ عن شروعه في إنهاء أزمة اللاعب التوغولي، دونو كوكو، تجنبًا لأيّ عقوبةٍ من”الفيفا.

وقال القيادي في مجلس المريخ، محمد موسى الكندو إنّهم سيعملون على حسم الملف خلال الساعات القادمة، واعدًا جماهير النادي بخبرٍ سعيد بشأن الأزمة.

وأشار الكندو إلى أنّ اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني تماطل كثيرًا في حلّ أزمة اللاعب، ولم يتعاون مع إدارة نادي المريخ.

وتابع” اتحاد الكرة كان عليه أنّ يعلم أنّ المريخ نادٍ سودانيٍ وليس من مصلحته كاتحاد معاقبته من الفيفا”

وقضى”فيفا” بإلزام نادي المريخ سداد”35â€³ ألف دولار إضافة إلى ظ¥ظھطœ من المبلغ للاعبه التوغولي السابق دونو كوكو وأمهله”45â€³ يومًا، وفي حال عدم السداد سيواجه المريخ عقوبة الحرمان من التعاقدات قد تصل إلى ثلاث فتراتٍ متتالية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أدومو يقود المريخ مجددا للفيفا
.
.
تفيد المتابعات أن شكوى جديدة تنتظر المريخ خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة لدى الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) تتعلق بصانع الألعاب البرازيلي ماركوس الذي كان النادي تعاقد معه في ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨ رفقة مواطنه والتر فينتورا ووقتها اكتملت إجراءات التعاقد معهما بعد قبول السيستم لبياناتهما التي تمت مطابقتها، غير أن الإتحاد السوداني وبتوصية من لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين غير الهواة رفض اعتماد تسجيل الثنائي والسماح لهما باللعب مع المريخ ليجد الأخير نفسه مضطرا لإنهاء عقد اللاعبين في يناير ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ© .

وظل الوكيل الموريتاني محي الدين عبدالحي ادومو طوال الفترة الماضية يحاول إقناع وكيل الثنائي البرازيلي وهو اللبناني صلاح حداد بتقديم شكوى ضد المريخ .

كما تلقى حداد اتصالا من شخصية مريخية أخطره فيها أن آدم سوداكال قيد مستحقات الثنائي البرازيلي كمديونية له وهو ما دفع الوكيل اللبناني للتحرك لتقديم الدعوى التي يجري العمل على إعداد ملفها هذه الأيام بواسطة الوسيط التونسي الجزائري سليم الذي تقدم في وقت سابق بشكوى دونو كوكو وقبلها بالكثير من الشكاوى ضد النادي، حيث تقوم شخصيات سودانية بربطه بكل اللاعبين الذين يرغبون في تقديم شكاوى ضد النادي .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ يطلب من ريشموند “مهلة جديدة” بشأن مستحقاته
.
.
طلب آدم عبد الله سوداكال المهاجم الغاني في فريق المريخ انتوي ريشموند الانتظار حتى صباح الأحد لاستلام راتبه.
وكان نادي المريخ أبلغ اللاعب مساء الخميس بأنّه سيستلّم راتبه صباح الجمعة، قبل أن يجري اتصالاً هاتفيًا به صباح الجمعة ويطلب منه الانتظار إلى صباح السبت.
وقال ريشموند في تصريحات جديدة لـ”سبورت249â€³، إنّ سوداكال اتصل به اليوم السبت، وأكّد له أنّه يرتّب من أجلّ تسليمه راتبه، وأبلغه بأنّه سيحصل على الراتب صباح اليوم الأحد.
وشكا ريشموند من عدم قدرته على توفير احتياجاته الضرورية اليومية في ظلّ الحظر الشامل الذي أقرّته السلطات منعًا لتفشي فايروس كورونا.
ولم يحصل ريشموند على راتبه عن شهر مارس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابو اواب يطالب المريخاب بالتكاتف ودعم المجلس ويعلن دعمه له بلا حدود
.
.
ناشد رئيس لجنة الاستثمار بالمريخ ابو اواب جماهير واقطاب نادي المريخ بالوحدة والتكاتف في المرحلة المقبلة ودعم المجلس الحالي حتى يجهز لمتبقي مباريات الفريق في الموسم الرياضي واكد في حديثه لصوت الامة انه سيدعم المريخ بلا حدود مشيرا الى ان المريخ بيته وعشقه الابدي سيخدمه وغير آبه بالمناصب ويجدر ذكره ان ابو اواب من العناصر الدعمة لمجلس المريخ الحالي وسبق لابو اواب ان دعم خزينة بما يفوق الـــــــ(10) مليار جنيه مساهما في اعادة قيد لاعبين كبار فضل عن تكفله بقيمة صفقة ثلاثة لاعبين خلال التسجيلات المقبلة وكانت جماهير قد دعمت فكرة ضم ابو اواب الى مجلس المريخ ضمن الاسماء الثلاث الي رشحت من قبل مجلس الادارة بقيادة الرئيس الشرعي ادم عبد الله سوداكال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“وارغو” يكشف عن التشكيلة الأفضل في المريخ والهلال ..
.
.
 كشف النيجيري استيفن وارغو لاعب المريخ والهلال السابق عن ترشيحاته لأفضل مجموعة من اللاعبين كانوا إلى جانبه خلال فترتيه في الناديين الكبيرين، وفقًا لاستراتيجية لعب “3-4-3â€³.

اختار وارغو في حراسة المرمى المصري عصام الحضري، مبينًا أنّ الحضري يعد واحدًا من أساطير كرة القدم في أفريقيا والعالم.

ووضع وارغو ، ثلاثي الدفاع المكوّن من بلة جابر، محمد علي سفاري وسيف مساوي، وفي الوسط عمر بخيت ونصر الدين الشغيل ومحمد أحمد بشير”بشة” إضافةً إلى فيصل العجب.

وقال وارغو لـ”سبورت249â€³، إنّه من المحزن أنّ تنتهي مسيرة فيصل العجب في السودان فقط، مؤكدًا أنّه كان يستحق الاحتراف واللعب في دوريات خارج البلاد.

وفي المقدمة الهجومية لفريق “وارغو” كان الثلاثي مدثر كاريكا، وكلتشي اوسونو، والمهاجم الراحل إيداهور.

وعلى دكة البدلاء الحارس المعز محجوب، وسعيد السعودي وبدر الدين قلق وبكري المدينة ومحمد عبد الرحمن، وادوارد سادومبا، وريمي اديكو.

وبرّر وارغو اختياره لعددٍ كبيرٍ من المهاجمين في دكة البدلاء بأنّه يحبّ اللعب الهجومي، إضافةً إلى وجود عناصر هجومية مميّزة في فترتيه سواء في المريخ أو الهلال.

وأضاف” حسب وجهة نظري سعيد السعودي وقلق يستطيعان اللعب في وسط الملعب وأيضًا في الجانب الدفاع في طريقة الاعتماد على ثلاثة مدافعين وبالتالي لم يكن هناك حاجة إلى إضافة مدافعين آخرين.

وقال وارغو إنّ اختياره للاعبين مبني على مستواهم عندما كان يلعب إلى جوارهم وليس مستواهم الحالي، مبينًا أنّه وضع محمد عبد الرحمن على الدكة نسبةً لأنّه كان وقتها في الهلال ليس لاعبًا أساسيًا.

وأضاف” عرفت لاحقًا أن محمد عبد الرحمن انتقل للمريخ وأصبح هدافًا للدوري، والبطولة العربية وانتقل إلى الجزائر، ولا أكذّب إنّ قلت إنّني كنت أتوقّع له مستقبلاً مشرقًا منذ رأيته في الهلال، وأعتقد أنّه سيفاجأ لأنني وضعته في تشكيلتي وفقًا لفترتي في الهلال”

وانضم وارغو للمريخ في العام 2008 بعقدٍ لمدة أربع سنواتٍ بصفقةٍ ماليةٍ قياسيةٍ، واستمر حتى نهاية 2012، وغادر السودان ولعب للهلال في 2014.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحضري اغلي حارس في تاريخ كرة القدم السودانية
.
.
كشف حارس المرمى المصري المخضرم عصام الحضري عن قيمة صفقة انتقاله إلى فريق المريخ السوداني من الزمالك المصري، والتي بلغت مليون دولار دفعها النادي للحصول على خدماته.

وقال الحضري، خلال استضافته في البرنامج الكوميدي "في الدوبليكس" للدمية الساخرة "أبلة فاهيتا" على قناة "أون" المصرية: "فريق المريخ السوداني دفع مليون دولار للزمالك للحصول على خدماتي".

ولأول مرة يتم الكشف عن قيمة الصفقة التي لم تكن قيمتها معلنة، ليكون الحضري بذلك أغلى حارس مرمى في تاريخ كرة القدم السودانية، بعد تجاوز قيمة الصفقة حاجز المليون دولار.

وكان الحضري قد انضم إلى فريق المريخ السوداني قادماً من الزمالك، بعقد يمتد لعامين في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية لموسم 2010-2011.

يُذكر أن فريق المريخ ساهم في دفع نحو 300 ألف دولار أميركي من الغرامة المفروضة على اللاعب من الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم، بسبب انتقاله من الأهلي المصري إلى فريق سيون السويسري بصورة غير قانونية.

في المقابل، لم يكشف الحضري، حينها، عن المقابل المادي الذي حصل عليه كحافز مقابل انتقاله إلى فريق المريخ السوداني.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجزائري بلخير يقترب من العمل في صقور الجديان
.
.
 باتت اسهم المعد البدنى الجزائرى بلخير فى اذدياد وتصاعد كونه ابرز المرشحين لمعاونة فيلود عقب الاعلان رسميا عن الاستغناء عن المعلم خالد بخيت وسط الكثير من الاصوات التى تباينت حوله متهمتا اياه بالتحكم فى قائمة الاختيارات للمنتخب الاول
ووجد الجزائرى قبول طيب وارتياح لدى نفوس اللاعبين وربما لجنة المنتخبات نفسها ممايوحى بامكانيه التعاقد معه كبديل محتمل خلفا للملعم خالد بخيت ليجمع بين وظيفتى الترجمة واللياقة الى جانب الاعداد البدنى وهو ماقد يخفف العبء المالى على لجنة المنتخبات وستكشف مقبل الايام عن تفاصل ماقد يسفر حول المدرب المساعد لصقور الجديان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعادل في تسعة مباريات وتعادل واحدة ولم يتذوق طعم الخسارة
خالد هيدان المدرب الاول في السودان منذ دورة وحيدة للممتاز
.
.
قبل اعلان توقيف النشاط الرياضي بسبب جائحة كورونا والتي اجبرت على العالم على التوقف كا الهلال الابيض الناشط في الدوري الممتا يسير بخطوات ثابتة ختصة في القسم الثاني من المسابقة واقترب بشكل كبير من احداث انقلاب على القمة وكسر حكريتها لقب المنافسة على مدار ٢٤ نسخةسابقة
في الدورة الثانية استعاد الهلال الابيض توازنه بشكل مزهل ورفض الخسارة في ٩ مواجهات وتعثر مرة واحدة بالتعادل مع هلال الفاشر واستعاد المركز الثالث الا توقف المنافسة حال بينه وبين احداث الانقلاب على احد العملاقين والتتويج بلقب المسابقة خاصة وان اافريق احدث تغيرات مؤثرة على مستوى العناصر خلال الميركاتو الاخير وضم ابرز العناصر بقيادة ابراهيم النسور ومصعب جلنجات وعمرو مبارك ليكون دعامة اساسية للمدرب المغربي خالد هيدان والذي بعد حاليا (نمبر ون) لان وعلى مدار(.١٣) مباراة تنافسية مع الهلال الابيض لم يتذوق طعم الخسارة فاز في ١٢ وتعادل في واحدة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انا لسه ما قلت حاجة وما دخلت في الغريق .. 
تسجيل (أردموا الديبة) قاعد معاي
الديبة في حوار ساخن .. 
(برقو) عامل زي (الاضينة دقو واعتذر ليهو) .. وعندما تركت تدريب المنتخبات كان في رحم الغيب

.
.
 حوارا مثيراً مع الكابتن محمد محي الديبة، نجم الهلال الاسبق والمدرب القومي المعروف، حول حرب التصريحات المشتعلة بينه وبين الدكتور حسن برقو رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، الي جانب معرفة رأيه في حديث برقو الاخير، والذي نختصره في المساحة التالية: (ان ما جاء في الوسائط المختلفة لا يمثله، كما ينفي اي حرف سعى للتقليل من الديبة، وكذلك يحترم الديبة بإعتباره لاعب سابق ومدرب للمنتخبات الوطنية) انتهى هنا حديث برقو، وقد أكد الديبة ان النار المشتعلة بينهما سوف تظل (موقدة)، ولن يتراجع عن كل كلمة ذكرها في حق رئيس لجنة المنتخبات، وزاد الديبة: خروج برقو ونفي كل ما ذكره بعد شهر أمر غير مقبول، وأضاف: المقبول في الموضوع خروجه بعد صدور هذه التصريحات ونفي ما جاء فيها، وأكد: القنوات الفضائية والصحف التي صرح بها وهاجم فيها شخصي موجودة، وفجر الديبة مفاجأة كبرى وقال انه لسه ما دخل في الغريق، كما يملك تسجيلات تكشف عن مطالب بـ(ردم الديبة) في الاعمدة .
.
كيف مع (كورونا) ..؟
ان شاء الله ربنا يرفع البلاء، وحاليا موجود في مدني وسط الاهل والأصدقاء .
تابعت حديث برقو في حقك ..؟
بكل تأكيد .
رأيك شنو ..؟
إستغربت كثيرا نفي كل ما قاله في حقي بعد هذه الفترة الطويلة والتي إمتدت لقرابة الشهر أمر غير منطقي، ومتساءلاً: لماذا لم يخرج (برقو) في اليوم التالي من صدور هذه التصريحات لإنكار كل من نسب اليه .
يعني أنك لست راضيا عن ذلك ..؟؟
نعم لستُ راضي عن ذلك، كما ان حديث (برقو) وهجومه على الديبة موجود في تسجيلات القنوات الفضائية التي هاجمني فيها، وكذلك الصحف التي أجرت معه الحوار على عدة أجزاء .
اذا الصراع سيتواصل ..؟؟
هذا ليس صراع بيني وبين برقو، الامر لا يخرج من نقاش بين شخصين حول بعض المفاهيم، هل تدرك أنني حاولت تعريف الوسط الرياضي بـ(برقو)، وكان حديث العهد بالاتحاد العام، عندما طالبته بالذهاب الي عزاء والدة الكابتن كمال عبدالغني من اجل لقاء الرياضيين هناك .
ولماذا لا تتقبل حديثه الاخير ..؟؟
الامر لا يخرج من إطار المثل الشهير (الإضينة دقو واعتذر ليهو)، يعني انت تهاجم الشخص زي ما عايز وفي الاعلام كمان، وتأتي بعد ذلك وتقول كلام مختلف اشبه بالاعتذار .
طيب .. ح ترد عليهو كيف ..؟؟
يا زول انا لسه ما دخلت في الغريق .
وح يحصل شنو ..؟؟
عندي تسجيلات صوتية، تحتوي على التحريض ضدي، ومطالب بـ(ردم الديبة) خلال محادثة هاتفية في اعمدة الصحافيين، وأقول لهؤلاء (المحرش ما بكاتل) .
ودا كله عشان شنو ..؟
تشويه صورة اسامة عطا المنان .
وما هو الداعي لذلك ..؟
اسامة رفض التعاون مع برقو، عندما كان الاول أميناً للمال في الاتحاد السوداني السابق لكرة القدم .
وما الذي يدعو برقو لذلك ..؟
محرش من ناس الاتحاد السوداني الحالي، ومدرب معروف .
عندك كلام تاني يا الديبة ..؟؟
انا عايز اعرف (برقو) علاقته شنو بالقصر الجمهوري .. كل يوم ماشي هناك عنده شنو، وكمان انا لمن تركت تدريب المنتخبات الوطنية في العام 2016 (برقو) كان في رحم الغيب .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفيفا تمنح الهلال عشرة ايام بسبب شكوى الكوكي
.
.
 أمهلت لجنة فض النزاعات بالاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) نادي الهلال السوداني عشرة أيام فقط بخصوص شكوى المدرب التونسي نبيل الكوكي التي طالب فيها الهلال بمبلغ (40) ألف دولار، قبل إصدار القرار النهائي بشأن الشكوى بعد (10) أيام.
وكان الكوكي تقدم بشكوى للاتحاد الدولي، طالب فيها بمستحقات لدى نادي الهلال بقيمة (40) ألف دولار.
وأوضح الأمين العام لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني د. حسن أبو جبل في تصريح “السبت”، أن خطاب الاتحاد الدولي تم تحويله إلى نادي الهلال للرد على شكوى المدرب التونسي نبيل الكوكي الذي تمت إقالته من الجهاز الفني للفريق بداية الموسم الحالي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اندية سعودية تنافس المريخ على ياسر مزمل
.
.
 كشف فريق أهلي شندي عن عروضٍ تلقاها من أجل إطلاق سراح مهاجمه ياسر مزمل في فترة الانتقالات المقبلة.
وقال خليفة مبارك سكرتير النادي في تصريحات ان ناديي القمة الهلال والمريخ يرغبان في خدمات اللاعب إضافةً إلى عرضٍ من أحد الأندية السعودية.
وأضاف مبارك” تلقينا اتصالاتٍ رسمية من نادي المريخ عبر آدم سوداكال والتي طلب فيها من إدارة الأهلي إطلاق سراح اللاعب للمريخ، وبالنسبة للهلال لم يصلنا اتصالٍ رسمي في الإدارة وإنّما مفاوضات من شخصيات قريبة من الهلال سواء مع اللاعب أو إدارة أهلي شندي”.
وذكر سكرتير أهلي شندي أنّ هناك عرضًا سعوديًا جادًا للاعب على طاولة مجلس الإدارة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التونسي والجزائري يهددان الهلال بالحرمان من الانتدابات الصيفية
.
.
 طالبت لجنة فض النزاعات الهلال بفدع 70 الف دولار للاعبين الجزائري محمد الامين عويدات والتونسي بن فرج وذلك بعد انهاء الهلال لخدمات اللاعبين من طرف واحد دون حصول اللاعبين على مستحقاتهما بطرف النادي حسب الشكوى التي تقدما بها وهدد الاتحاد الدولي الهلال بالعقوبات في حال عدم دفعه مستحقات اللاعبين تصل الى الحرمان من التسجيلات في الانتدابات الصيفية ويجدر ذكره ان الفيفا كانت قد عاقبت الهلال بخصم ست نقاط من رصيده بسبب شكوى مدرب الفريق كافاني
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لفتة انسانية من برقو تجاه لاعبي منتخب السودان السابقين قبل رمضان
.
.
 كلف رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية الناطق الرسمي للجنة الاستاذ عصام طمل بزيارة كريمة للاعبي المنتخب السابقين قبل بداية رمضان حيث سجل طمل زيارة لبعض كبار النجوم الذين ارتدوا شعار المنتخب الوطني في بادرة هي الاولي من نوعها حيث شملت الزيارة الكباتن عبدالسلام حميدة والجقر وحامد بريمة ونميري سكر وعوض دوكة منصور سبت واختتم الزيارة بنجم الهلال منصور بشير تنقا واحد من اعظم اللاعبين الذين مرو علي الهلال والكرة السودانية في الثلاثين عاما الأخيرة . احيث وجد استقبالا طيبا من اسرة اللاعب وزوجته وقضي معهم لحظات جميلة شكر فيها تنقا رئيس لجنة المنتخبات موفده على الزيارة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدافع الاهلى شندى يكشف ل ( كورة سودانية ) مفاوضات الهلال والمريخ 

كشفت امجد اسماعيل مدافع الاهلى شندى فى تصريحات حصرية  لموقع ( كورة سودانية ) انه تلقى اتصالات من اندية الهلال والمريخ بهدف ضمه لكشوفاتها خلال فترة التسجيلات المقبلة ،

 واعرب عن سعادته بهذه الاتصالات وقال : اللعب لاندية القمة حلم لاى لاعب لكنه لم يفصح على وجهته المقبلة ، مضيفا عقدى مع الاهلى سينتهى فى مايو القادم وبعدها ساختار من العروض التى قدمت لى من اندية الهلال والمريخ ، واكد امجد انه سعيد لتماثله للشفاء  من الاصابة التى تعرض لها فى الفترة الماضية والتى حرمته من اللعب مع نمور دار جعل فى عدد من مباريات النصف الاول من الموسم الحالى ، 

وقال عدت مؤخرا  من رحلة علاج  من العاصمة المصرية القاهرة والان انا بخير وعافية ومتواجد هذه الايام بمسقط راسى ( السرارية )  بالولاية الشمالية بعد ان تم تعليق النشاط بالبلاد خوفا من فيروس الكورونا ، وكشف بانه ظل مواصلا فى  تدريباته الفردية جرى فى رمال وبعض التمارين المتنوعة من اجل المحافظة على اللياقة البدنية والمشاركة مع بقية ذملائه فى حال عودة النشاط بالسودان ، واكد امجد اسماعيل الى انه متشوق لعودة النشاط لانه يعشق لعب كرة القدم .
ووجه مدافع الاهلى شندى رسالة لكل الشعب السودانى وخاصة قبيلة الرياضيين بضرورة الالتزام بتوجيهات وزارة الصحة بالبقاء فى المنازل حتى تعدى هذه الازمة وتعود الحياة لطبيعتها
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* كورة سودانية ترشح “7”  ظ²سماء تنافس علي نجومية الموسم
قدم الدوري الممتاز النسخة الحالية اسماء ساطعة ونجوم كبار قدموا مستويات مدهشة مع انديتهم وحازوا علي اعجاب الجميع, ابرزهم  النجم الكبير ابوعاقلة عبدالله ابرز لاعبي الوسط بالسودان,  يشاركه النجومية الطرف الطائر اطهر الطاهر القائد الثاني بالهلال كما ينافس احمد حامد التش علي نجومية الموسم من جانب المريخ

بحيث امتد التميز هذا العام لاندية ‘الولايات’ والتي قدمت هذا العام اسماء مميزة ومُدهشة خلال المسابقة المحلية ابرزهم نادي الهلال الابيض الذي قدم اسماء خرافية يتصدرهم النجم الكبير ابراهيم النسور,  فيما قدم الامل عطبرة عدد من الاسماء  ‘ابرزهم’ كابتن بشير وبالسوكرتا ينافس المحوري الهداف  الفاتح جادين علي نجومية الموسم لاسهاماته الواضحه وادواره الكبيرة في تميُز آداء ونتائج حي العرب بورتسودان

كما اظهر عناصر الوافد الجديد  ‘الفلّاح’ عطبرة مستويات طيبة في اول موسم بالدوري الممتاز  ابرزهم النجم المتوهج واللامع  عمر الشمالي نجم الرواق الايمن بالفريق العطبراوي والحائز علي اهتمام الجميع في الآونة الاخيرة

ويتنافس هؤلاء علي نجومية الموسم الحالي ” المتوقف” ويوقع ان يشملهم التحفيز نظراً لتميزهم الواضح هذا العام
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

* الكاف يعلن تأجيل الدور النهائي لبطولتي دوري الأبطال وكأس الكونفيدرالية
* رئيس ليون يتوقع عدم انتهاء الموسم في 2020
* هيجواين يقترب من مغادرة يوفنتوس، رغم انتهاء عقده في صيف 2021
* خوان لابورتا ينوي الترشح لرئاسة برشلونة
* سياسي فرنسي: سعر مبابي سيصبح 40 مليون يورو
* بيكهام: ميسي سبب اعتزالي.. ورونالدو لم يصل لمستواه
* مانشيني: إبراهيموفيتش من مستوى ميسي ورونالدو
* سترلينج وأرنولد يشاركان بالدوري الإنجليزي الإلكتروني
* جيرارد يختار ميسي.. ويستبعد رونالدو من تشكيله
* روسيل: سُجنت لأني رئيس برشلونة
* الاتحاد الدولي للإحصاءات: أرقام ميسي وراموس لن تلغى
* فالفيردي: زيدان يتحدث إلي كما لو كان صديقي
* كاسياس: أشكر الأطقم الطبية باسم كرة القدم
* مرتضى: الزمالك سينهار بعد رحيلي.. والفيفا لا يهددني


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
"مزمل" : تلقيت عرضا رسميا من المريخ

أدلى (ياسر مزمل) مهاجم الأهلي شندي ومنتخبنا الوطني بتصريحات خاصة ل #سبورتاق تطرق من خلالها لمستقبله الكروي وقال: "المريخ قدم لي عرضا رسمياً، بينما لم تأخذ مفاوضات الهلال الطابع الرسمي، فقد اقتصرت على  اتصالات من بعض أقطاب الأزرق".
وأضاف: "وصلتني عروض من بعض الأندية السعودية إلى جانب عرض من نادي ظفار العماني".
 وأردف: "أنا لاعب محترف وكرة القدم مهنتي ومتى ما حصلت على عرض مناسب سأغادر ولا اخفي أنني أتمنى الاحتراف الذي يعد حلما بالنسبة لكل لاعب".
 وتطرق مزمل في ختام تصريحاته لتراجع مستوى النمور في الموسم الحالي وعزا الأمر لمشاكل إدارية، مؤكدا أن الفريق تضرر من مغادرة مدير الكرة عبدالمهيمن الأمين لمنصبه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
"الصفحة الرئيسيةجديد الاخبارالأخبار الرئيسية
منسق المريخ الإعلامي يكشف هوية مستلم (شيك كوفي)


الخرطوم/ النورس نيوز

كشف المنسق الإعلامي السابق لنادي المريخ ميسر محمد مجذوب تفاصيل مثيرة بخصوص قضية الغاني فرانسيس كوفي مع الأحمر والتي حدثت في ديسمبر ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ§ حيث قال في تصريحات خاصة (للنورس نيوز) : عند وصول خطاب من الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) يحوي حكما لصالح كوفي، تحدثت مع عضو مجلس ومع المدير التنفيذي وقتها زيكو لبحث الحل فطلبوا مني التواصل مع اللاعب ليحضر إلى السودان لتوقيع مخالصة معه، وبالفعل تواصلت مع كوفي وكان رده أنه لا يمانع في الوصول إلى حل لأنه لا يرغب في تعرض المريخ لعقوبة بسببه لكنه عاد وأشار لأن الأمر أكبر منه لأنه يرتبط بوكيله آفو يارا، وبالفعل تواصلت مع يارا الذي طلب أن نرسل له التذاكر والفيز ليحضر إلى السودان برفقة اللاعب وأضاف ميسر: وقتها قدم المريخ مقترحا بتوقيع عقد جديد مع كوفي على أن يتم إدراج مستحقات اللاعب القديمة ضمن العقد الجديد كنوع من المعالجة لكن اللاعب ووكيله رفضا المقترح وطالبا بالمبلغ كاملا ورفضا أي تخفيض أو التوصل لتسوية، وعلى ما أذكر كان الوكيل السوداني أبوبكر مصطفى يتردد كثيرا لحضور المفاوضات كما أن عضو المجلس عوض رمرم كان حاضرا وأردف: عندما حضر كوفي للحصول على مستحقاته حضر إلى شخص مريخي وأخبرني أن هنالك شيء مريب في موضوع اللاعب الغاني وأكد لي أن عضو المجلس عوض رمرم أرسله لكوفي ابان مغادرة الأخير للسودان بعد نهاية عقده وانه تمكن بالفعل من ملاقاة كوفي وسلمه بقية مستحقاته التي طلب منه رمرم تسليمها إياه ووقع اللاعب على مستند يثبت استلامه لكافة حقوقه وعلى مخالصة وبعدها أوصله للمطار للمغادرة، لذا فإن حصول اللاعب على حكم وحضوره للحصول على مستحقاته من جديد يبدو غريبا ومريبا وأضاف: بعد أن استمعت لتلك الرواية أخطرت بها عضو المجلس علي أسد لأنني شعرت فعلا أن الرواية حقيقية وأن هنالك أمر مريب خصوصا في ظل حرص عوض رمرم على حضور المفاوضات مع اللاعب لكن المشكلة أن قرار الفيفا كان ملزما للنادي والمهلة كانت على وشك النهاية، وبالفعل تم تسليم كوفي ظ£ظ  ألف دولار (كاش) من مستحقاته أمام مباني الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بحضور عمر محمد عبدالله ومصطفى توفيق ووقع اللاعب بعدها على مخالصة في مكتب رئيس الاتحاد د. كمال شداد، فيما تم إكمال المبلغ بشيك آجل بقيمة خمسة آلاف دولار تسلمه أبوبكر مصطفى وكان بعدها يحضر باستمرار للمكتب التنفيذي لمقابلة زيكو ولا أعلم إن كانوا أرسلوا قيمة الشيك للاعب أم لا، وأذكر أن كوفي تواصل معي بعدها واخطرني أنه حصل على عشرة آلاف دولار فقط من جملة حكم الفيفا فيما تصرف الوكيل في بقية المبلغ .. وسرد المنسق الإعلامي السابق للمريخ قصة إضافية بقوله أن النادي كان يسعى في تلك الفترة لتوقيع مخالصة مع النيجيري سلمون جابسون وأذكر أنني تحدثت مع اللاعب عدة مرات وكان يؤكد لي أنه لن يلجأ مطلقا للفيفا وفي تلك الفترة كان أبوبكر مصطفى أيضا يتردد كثيرا للحديث مع جابسون ولا أعلم ما حدث بعدها في ملف اللاعب النيجيري.وتطرق ميسر مجذوب لقضية دونو كوكو مشيرا لأنه فوجئ بأن مخالصة اللاعب ضاعت من المكتب التنفيذي وفوجئ بأن التوغولي تقدم بشكوى ضد المريخ رغم توقيعه للمخالصة مشيرا لأنه يملك تواصلا مع اللاعب ومستعد للحديث معه للوصول إلى تسوية وختم حديثه بالقول: الوكيل الموريتاني أدومو أحضر للمريخ فوفانا ولم يحصل على عمولة بعد أن تفاجأ بأن للاعب وكيل آخر في أوربا كما أحضر للمريخ الطاقم الفني بقيادة الزلفاني كاملا إلى جانب سومانا ودونو كوكو وماماني، أما الثنائي البرازيلي فأحضرهما الوكيل اللبناني صلاح حداد الذي تحدثت معه قبل فترة وعلمت منه أنه لم يكن يرغب مطلقا في تقديم شكوى ضد المريخ لكن عندما وصله أن سوداكال يسجل تلك المستحقات التي لم يحصلوا عليها كمديونية قرر تقديم شكوى مع الإشارة لأن حداد على تواصل مع أدومو وعلى ما أعتقد فإن الوكيل اللبناني منح تفويضا للموريتاني للتصرف في قضية الثنائي البرازيلي مع المريخ
#المسالمة1908

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ريشموند يستلم راتب شهر مارس
افادت المعلومات التي تحصل عليها موقع كورة سودانية ان مجلس ادارة المريخ قام بتسلم المحترف الغاني ريشموند اليوم الاحد القسط الثاني من راتب شهر مارس الماضي ..وكان اللاعب عبر عن سخطه واستيائه الشديد وهدد بانهاء العقد وذلك بسبب تاخر صرف راتب شهر مارس الماضي … الا ان مجلس الادارة وعده في وقت سابق بمعالجة الامر وتسليم كافة المتاخرات للاعبين والجهاز الفني ..

    وتسبب توقف النشاط الرياضي من جراء تداعيات فيروس كورونا الي خلق ازمة جديدة لاندية الممتاز وجعلها امام موقف حرج نحو الالتزام بتوفير رواتب اللاعبين المحترفين ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السمؤال يتمنى رؤية "التش" في الهلال

أدلى قائد الهلال العاصمي، (السمؤال ميرغني) ، بتصريحات خاصة ل #سبورتاق نفى فيها ما نسب إليه حول عدم حوجة فريقه لنجم وسط المريخ احمد حامد الشهير بالتش، مشيراً لأنه يتمنى رؤيته في الهلال.

وقال السموأل: "لم أقل هذا الحديث ويمكن لأي أحد التأكد من ذلك بكل سهولة عبر مشاهدة لقائي الأخير بقناة الهلال" .

واختتم مدافع الهلال حديثه: "أحترم التش جداً الذي يُعتبر زميلي وأتمنى من الصحافة أن تتحرى الدقة قبل النشر" .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
 علم الدين هاشم
 بارقة أمل للرياضيين !

هل من الممكن استئناف بعض الدوريات الاوربية لنشاطها قريبا ؟ سؤال بدأ يتردد في محطات الاخبار المعنية بنشاط كرة القدم وذلك بعد انباء تفيد بأن الاتحاد الايطالي لكرة القدم قد يسمح لانديته بالعودة الي ملاعب التدريب عقب انتهاء مرحلة العزل في ظ£ من مايوالقادم ،، الا انه ربما يضطر لفرض العزل علي تدريبات الاندية لتكون في معسكرات مغلقة في وجه الجماهير ومن بعد ذلك سيتم تقييم الوضع ان كان سيتم السماح باستئناف النشاط الرسمي بدءا بمسابقة الكأس في يونيو او عودة الدوري الايطالي في اغسطس من دون حضور الجماهير ،، وكان الدوري الايطالي قد تم ايقافه في فبراير الماضي عقب الهجوم الكاسح لوباء كورونا علي الاراضي الايطالية مما رفع عدد المصابين والوفيات الي عشرات الالاف قبل ان يتراجع ذلك في الايام الاخيرة التي تلت الحملات المكثفة لدرء الوباء في جميع المدن الايطالية التي تحولت الي مدن اشباح فقط !
في المقابل يتوقع ان يعقد الاتحاد الانجليزي اجتماعا اليوم مع رابطة اندية البريمرليج لبحث المستجدات الاخيرة حول وباء كورونا وتقييم الوضع ان كان سيسمح للاندية بالتجمع واستئناف التدريبات في الفترة التي تعقب انتهاء مرحلة العزل في يونيو القادم ،، وكان الاتحاد الانجليزي قد علق نشاطه بعد ارتفاع عدد المصابين وكذلك تزايد حالات الوفاة وسمح للاندية بالتفاوض مع لاعبيها من اجل التوافق علي تخفيض الرواتب وهو ماتم بالفعل بين عدد من الاندية التي نجحت في اقناع محترفيها بتخفيض رواتبهم الي نسب مئوية محددة ،، كذلك اعلنت رئيسة وزراء الحكومة الالمانية انها قد وضعت سقفا زمنيا لاستئناف النشاط الرياضي في اغسطس القادم اذا تراجعت حالات الاصابة والوفيات من بين المصابين بفيروس كورونا ،، وتعد المانيا حاليا افضل حالا من فرنسا واسبانيا من حيث عدد الاصابات والوفيات والذين يتماثلون للشفاء .
من الاخبار المفرحة للرياضيين علي مستوي العالم وبعيدا عن نشاط كرة القدم فقد اعلن الاتحاد الدولي للدراجات الهوائية انه قد اتفق مع الاتحاد الفرنسي علي اقامة طواف فرنسا في منتصف اغسطس القادم وينتهي في مطلع سبتمبر وهي المرة الاولي التي يقام فيها هذا الطواف الاشهر في العالم خلال فترة الصيف منذ انطلاقته في عام ظ،ظ©ظ ظ£ ،، كذلك فان الرئيس الامريكي ترمب قد صرح بالامس انه لايستبعد ان يعود النشاط للملاعب الرياضية في الولايات المتحدة في اغسطس القادم من خلال دوري السلة الامريكي ودوري البيسبول دون السماح بتواجد الجماهير .
لاشك ان مثل هذه الاخبار تسعد الرياضيين في جميع انحاء العالم وتشعرهم بوجود بارقة أمل في عودة الحياة للملاعب الرياضية واستئناف النشاط في جميع الدور الرياضية بعد التوقف الاجباري بسبب فيروس كورونا القاتل .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“11” ناديًا في الممتاز يلتزمون بسداد الرواتب دون تخفيض

أعلن”11â€³ ناديًا في بطولة الدوري الممتاز التزامهم بسداد مرتبات اللاعبين والأجهزة الفنية دون تخفيضٍ بسبب توقف النشاط ضمن قرارات السلطات لمكافحة فايروس”كورونا”.

وأقيمت أربع مبارياتٍ في السادس عشر من مارس الماضي ، كانت بمثابة آخر الجولات في الدوري الممتاز قبل التوقف، وفازت أندية هلال الفاشر وهلال كادوقلي وحي العرب بورتسودان والأمل عطبرة على أندية مريخ الفاشر والفلاح عطبرة والشرطة القضارف والرابطة كوستي.

وسلّم نادي الهلال متصدر الدوري المرتبات للاعبين والجهاز الفني منذ الأسبوع الماضي، وأكّد النادي في موقعه الرسمي أن الرئيس أشرف الكاردينال وجّه بصرف المستحقات للاعبين قبل الخطر الشامل الذي بدأ”السبت” بولاية الخرطوم.

وكشف مصدر موثوق في نادي المريخ لـ”سبورت249â€³ عن أنّ مجلس المريخ لن يخفض رواتب لاعبيه وأنّهم لايمتلكون الحق في القيام بهذه الخطوة، مشيرًا إلى أنّ المدرب التونسي أمين المسلمي تنازل عن ثلث راتبه طوعًا، بينما يعمل النادي على تسليم اللاعبين رواتبهم كاملة قبل بداية شهر رمضان المعظم.

وعلى ذات ما سار به ناديي الهلال والمريخ، عمل نادي أهلي الخرطوم على تسليم لاعبيه مرتب أبريل، وأوضح الأمين العام، عوض الجزار أنّ الظروف التي تمرّ بها البلاد تحتّم عليهم منح اللاعبين حقوقهم كاملة.

الخرطوم الوطني صاحب المركز العاشر في الترتيب برصيد “ظ¢ظ©” نقطة منح لاعبيه مرتب شهر مارس وفقًا للمدير التنفيذي هيثم محمد نور ، والذي أكّد أنّهم مع نهاية أبريل لن يتأخروا في سداد الراتب دون أيّ خصوماتٍ.

وكما يعاني الأهلي عطبرة بتذيّل ترتيب الدوري فإنّ إدارته لم تسلّم اللاعبين راتب شهر مارس، وأوضح حسن أحمد رئيس النادي أنّهم لا يمتلكون المال الكافي حاليًا ورغم ذلك لن يسعوا إلى تخفيض مستحقات اللاعبين.

ولم تختلف الظروف المالية بالنسبة للجار، الفلاّح عطبرة ، وأشار نائب الرئيس،عثمان النعيم، إلى أنّهم يمرون بظروفٍ صعبةٍ ولا توجد أيّ مداخيلٍ للنادي ولكنّهم لن يلجأوا إلى خيار تخفيض الرواتب مهما كان.

حي العرب بورتسودان أكّد على أنّه نادٍ عريقٍ ويحفظ العقود، وقال النور باشري الأمين العام إنّ مسألة العقود والرواتب التزامٌ وواجبٌ وسنوفي به”

وفي المقابل، قال خليفة مبارك أمين عام نادي أهلي شندي – صاحب المركز التاسع- إنّهم سيسددون مستحقات اللاعبين كاملة.

وأمّن هلال الفاشر على أنّ اتفاق المستحقات ملزمٌ، وقال الأمين العام عبد الباسط موسى إنّه يتوّجب عليهم الوفاء بالمبالغ دون نقصانٍ.

الشرطة القضارف صاحب المركز الثالث من أسفل الترتيب، أعلن عن حرصه على مستحقات اللاعبين، وقطع رئيس القطاع الرياضي، عباس الأزرق، بأنّهم سيقومون بسداد الراتب كاملاً.

وكشف علم الدين محمد أمين خزينة مريخ الفاشر أنّ حقوق اللاعبين تمّ تصديقها وأنّهم يحصلون على دعمٍ من الولاية ، مشيرًا إلى أنّهم لم يدفعوا راتبي مارس وأبريل غير أنّهم خلال أيامٍ سيدفعون المبالغ كاملةً دون أيّ خصوماتٍ.

ولم يحسم نادي الرابطة كوستي الذي يكافح من أجل البقاء في الممتاز موقفه بخصوص مستحقات اللاعبين، وكشف أزهري الصديق سكرتير  النادي عن أنّهم لم يدفعوا حتى الآن للاعبين رواتبهم ، مبينًا أنّ قرار التخفيض من عدمه لم يحسمه مجلس الإدارة بعد.

ويعوّل نادي الأمل عطبرة المنافس على مقعدٍ مؤهّلٍ للمشاركة أفريقيا على علاقة تجمع بين الإدارة واللاعبين.

وقال نائب الرئيس، عبد الله مختار، إنّ لديهم علاقة جيدة مع اللاعبين في الفريق، وأنّهم يتعاملون مثل الأسرة الواحدة، مبينًا أنّ أمر الرواتب سيتمّ معالجته بين اللاعبين والنادي بشكلٍ وديّ.

ولا يفكّر اتحاد الكرة في عودة قريبة لنشاط الدوري الممتاز، حيث أكّد ارتباط قراراته بما تراه السلطات الصحية في البلاد.

وارتفعت حصيلة الإصابة بفيروس”كورونا” في السودان إلى”66â€³ في الأسبوع الحالي، توفي منها”1â€³ فيما تعافى”6
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*امين المسلمي يطل عبر صفحته مساء اليوم مخاطبا ومتلقيا لاستفسارات جمهور المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يضع دار النادي تحت تصرف وزارة الصحة في إطار مشاركته المجتمعية لدحر وباء كورونا .
كما تمت زيارة القلعة الحمراء و دار النادي  بوفد مكلف من مدير عام وزارة الصحة الولائية ، ادارة النادي و الاستاد  وفرت مبنى مكون من ظ£ طوابق و به عدد من غرف السكن و الصالات المكيفة و قاعات و مطبخ مجهزة بكل ما يلزم و قاعة VIP و ردهات و ميدان خماسيات و PARKING مخصص للسيارات ليكون كل هذا تحت تصرف الاطباء.

#نادي_الشعب
#واعين_حنسلم_كلنا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس لجنة المسابقات: اكتمال الدوري مستحيل.. والحديث عن تتويج الهلال غير منطقي

الخرطوم- حافظ محمد أحمد

رأى الفاتح باني، رئيس لجنة المسابقات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني أن اكتمال الدوري الممتاز في ظل الظروف الحالية مستحيل، مبيناً أن التطورات الأخيرة وفرض حظر كامل لمدة (3) أسابيع يصعب المهمة أكثر، لافتا أن الفترة المتبقية بعد انتهاء الحظر وحتى الموعد المحدد لإغلاق الموسم لن تكون كافية، وربما لن تكون كافية حتى إذا قرر اتحاد الكرة تمديد الموسم. مبينا أن فترة انتهاء الحظر ستكون في الأسبوع الأول من مايو وخلال شهر رمضان وستحتاج الأندية لفترة إعداد ومن ثم إنطلاقة المسابقة، وهو ما يعني دخول شهر يونيو ليكون ما تبقى اسبوعين فقط.
وأشار باني في حديثه الذي خص به “اليوم التالي” أن ما تردد عن تتويج الهلال باللقب مثير للسخرية، موضحا أن الأهلة يرغبون في تتويج فريقهم باللقب. وفي اتجاه آخر يلمح المريخاب لتتويجهم باللقب وكذلك الأمل وهلال الأبيض، مؤكدا أن كل تلك الأحاديث لا معنى لها ولا أثر على أرض الواقع، مشددا أن اتحاد الكرة والمسابقات لن تتخذ أي قرار ما لم تنجلي الأزمة تماما ويتضح الموقف بشكل نهائي. مشددا أن القرار يبقى في يد إتحاد الكرة، مؤكدا أن اللوائح تخلو تماما من مادة تشير لتتويج متصدر القسم الأول.
وناشد الفاتح باني الشعب السوداني ضرورة الإلتزام بالتوجيهات الصحية السليمة، معتبرا أن الإجراءات الوقائية والتدابير التي اتخدت من شأنها أن تحد من انتشار جائحة “كورونا”، متمنيا الصحة والسلامة للجميع، محذرا في الوقت ذاته من الاستهتار، مؤكدا أنه تسبب في كوارث حقيقية على نحو ما حدث في إيطاليا وغيرها من الدول
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اليوم كنت في زيارة للتواصل مع نادي القلعة الحمراء.. مكلفا من مدير عام وزارة الصحة الولائية في إطار جهوده لتوفير سكن إضافي للكوادر الطبية تحسبا للأسوأ.. 
  وقفت على جاهزية استراحات نادي القلعة الحمراء ومدى جاهزيته ليكون سكنا للأطباء والكوادر الطبية أثناء جائحة الكورونا.. بعد أن وافق على ذالك نادي المريخ العاصمي في إطار مشاركته المجتمعية لدحر وباء الكورونا..
  الشكر اجزله لمجلس نادي المريخ.. وأخص بالشكر الأخوة الكرام السيد البصري عيس مدير الاستاد والأستاذ مبارك معاذ مدير النادي والأستاذ شمس الدين الطيب عضو مجلس المريخ السابق والصحفي المخضرم #الشفاتي بابكر سلك.. اشكر لهم مساهمتهم المجتمعية الثمينة في أن وفروا مبنى مكون من 3 طوابق تحت تصرف وزارة الصحة في اي وقت..
  المبنى به عدد من غرف السكن وصالات مكيفة وقاعات ومطبخ مجهز بالثلاجات مع وجود 3 قاعات للمؤتمرات مجهزة بكل ما يلزم وقاعة VIP وردهات وميدان خماسيات و parking مخصص للسيارات.. كل هذا تحت تصرف الأطباء خلال هذه الازمة.. 
   نرفع القبعات عالية لنادي المريخ العاصمي على هذه المشاركة المجتمعية لناديه الذي عرف عنه وطنيته ووقوفه داعما للشعب في كل المحطات التاريخية التي مرت بالبلاد..
#الجيش_الأحمر و #الجيش_الأبيض يدا بيد لدحر الكورونا
معا سنمر عبر هذا التحدي لوطن أقوى وآمن بإذن الله

م. أحمد محمد آدم سعيد
إستشاري الجراحة العامة وجراحة المناظير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الجاكومى يفجرها : المؤتمر الوطنى مازال يتحكم فى ادارة الرياضة بالبلاد والاتحاد العام لكرة القدم دكتاتورى . 

اكد الاستاذ محمد سيداحمد الشهير ب ( الجاكومى ) عضو مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام السابق لكرة القدم ان المؤتمر الوطنى مازال يتحكم فى ادارة الرياضة بالبلاد عبر دائرة الرياضة بالمؤتمر (المحلول) ، وقال ان المؤتمر الوطنى موجود فى الوقت الراهن بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم واندية الهلال والمريخ وعدد من الاتحادات المحلية ، مضيفا ان حزب النظام السابق هو مازال يتحكم فى ادارة النشاط ( شاء من شاء اوبى من ابى) ، وقال الجاكومى الذى كان يتحدث فى تصريحات قبل قليل رصدتها ( كورة سودانية) : انهم الان مشغولين بملف تحقيق السلام بالبلاد وبشر المواطنين باقتراب تحقيقه مضيفا بعد الانتهاء من هذا الملف وتحقيقه سنتفرغ لامر الرياضة وابعاد حزب المؤتمر الوطنى من الرياضة بصورة نهائية ، على صعيد اخر وصف محمد سيداحمد  الاتحاد الحالى لكرة القدم بانه دكتاتورى .

 على صعيد منفصل ناشد الجاكومى المواطنين بضرورة الالتزام بتوجيهات وزارة الصحة حفاظا على سلامتهم من انتشار مرض الكورونا ، وفى نفس الوقت طالب سيد احمد الحكومة بضرورة الاجتهاد فى توفير الرغيف والغاز حتى لا يكون هنالك ازدحام يتسبب فى انتشار فيروس كورونا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصادر لـ”باج نيوز”: تعديلات مرتقبة في المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ
 خطوات منتظرة من قبل رئيس النادي بعد اختفاء مخالصة التوغولي دنو كوكو من المكتب التنفيذي للمريخ.

أفادت تقارير موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز”، أنّ مجلس المريخ بصدد إجراء تغييراتٍ بالمكتب التنفيذي خلال الفترة المقبلة بسبب ما جرى مؤخرًا بشأن مخالصة اللاعب التوغولي دونو كوكو.

وفق المصادر لـ”باج نيوز”، فإنّ رئيس الناديـ، آدم عبد الله سوداكالـ، طالب بإجراء تحقيقٍ شامل في الحادثة.

وأصدر الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم”الفيفا” قرارًا الأسبوع المنصرم، قضى بإلزام نادي المريخ سداد”35â€³ ألف دولار إضافة إلى ظ¥ظھطœ من المبلغ للاعبه التوغولي السابق دونو كوكو وأمهله”45â€³ يومًا، وفي حال عدم السداد سيواجه المريخ عقوبة الحرمان من التعاقدات قد تصل إلى ثلاث فتراتٍ متتالية.

وسابقًا، أعلن المريخ إجراء مخالصة مع اللاعب التوغولي بعد قرار الاستغناء عنه، قبل أنّ يكشف عدم حصوله على المخالصة بالمكتب التنفيذي على نحوٍ مفاجئ، ما تسبّب في إصدار عقوبة على النادي قد تحرمه من الانتدابات.

وبحسب ما علم”باج نيوز”، فإنّ قرارات مرتقبة تجاه بعض موظفي المكتب التنفيذي ينتظر أنّ تصدر خلال الساعات المقبلة كردّ فعلٍ على ما تمّ بشأن مخالصة اللاعب دونو كوكو التي اختفت.


*

----------

